# The Death of Digital Photography as We Know It



## nerwin (Apr 5, 2017)

When you clicked on the thread, I almost bet your first thought that this was going to be a PetaPixel article...well you were right. 

https://petapixel.com/2017/04/04/death-digital-photography-know/

I mean seriously? What is it with PetaPixel having so many articles gear orientated? So somehow digital photography is dead because of camera manufacturers struggle to innovate? Of course, they gotta inject Nikon's "recognition of extraordinary loss" in the article as somehow it's suppose to mean digital photography is a dead medium.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2017)

It's "dead" because they're businesses and are losing money, and so that usually means the sky is falling and the world is ending. Because they're all just boys playing in a friggin' sand box, making sh*t up and panicking when they're not king of the mountain anymore.

Whatevs.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not even going to give petapixel the 1/32 of a cent my click is worth. I'm just going to assume that since it's petapixel,  it's rubbish.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 5, 2017)

With all the CCTV cameras around watching us .. who needs to take pictures anymore ...


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2017)

Why do people keep reposting shock news stories? 
We all know that the title is missleading and that the article is made to just generate irate responses and loads of links to it so that they can generate ad revenue.

Surely we are smarter than this? 



Also lets not forget the digital camera exploded the market; it was bound to reduce at some point as there is only a finite number of people (This is something economists today seem to struggle with the concept of  )


----------

